# UK other haunters here?



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Hiya,

Any other UK members on here??
I've popped in here a few times over the years and now joined properly.. 
It would be great to find other haunters and some suppliers too.

My background is electronics, so always looking to add that to my haunt stuff.
Happy to offer advice where I can

Right now, I'm creating pumpkins, tombstones and about to start on some groundbreakers - I'll share how-to's when complete.
After that, I've got some animated prop and sound experiments to play with.

Si


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The only one I know of is Grim Reaper.

http://www.hauntforum.com/member.php?u=130


----------

